# HKS Intercooler Kit for Z31



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well this I must say is the cheapest intercooling kit I have seen for the z31. Just a little over 1350 bucks...

I haven't ever delt with HKS but I have heard many good comments about them.. 

Anyone have any input?
Direct Link to HKS Intercooler


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Spearco runs about 1200 US. Its the best possible try to find it. Also JWT has an intercooler kit I am not sure how much it costs though.


----------

